# شريط سكيب للمرنم ماهر فايز



## abn yso3 (8 يوليو 2007)

:note::note::note:

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم
لمنتدانا الغالى منتدى الكنيسه
هذا هو الشريط الجديد للمرنم ماهر فايز
ممكن تنزله دونلود او الاستمع بصوره متصله او كل ترنيمه على حده
واليكم الرابط*​*http://www.4shared.com/file/STlTUcgR/____.html​*
*سلام الرب معكم*​


----------



## basboosa (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط سكيب للمرنم ماهر فايز*

_ميرسى يا ابن يسوع على تعبك
وربنا يباركك_​


----------



## abn yso3 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط سكيب للمرنم ماهر فايز*

*شكرا لمرورك basboosa وانت كمان الرب يباركك
ويارب الشريط يعجبك​*


----------



## wgdy_love (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط سكيب للمرنم ماهر فايز*

شكرنا شكرنا على الترنيم الجميل


----------



## abn yso3 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شريط سكيب للمرنم ماهر فايز*

*شكرا لمرورك يا wgdy_love  وليكن بركه
على فكره الشريط رائع جدا فى الكلمات والعزف واللحن
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------

